# My handsome boys



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Alfie



















and Dennis










taken 19.10.08


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Gorgeous Mel love the background too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic, lovely dogs,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Handsome!


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you.

ALfie is terrible when the camera comes out he has to be in the shot,he pokes his nose at it and pulls silly faces  he is so hard to get a nice pic of,he's either got his tounge up his nose,his lipstick out or his wonky ears and eyes on 

Dennis loves posing


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

They are gorgeous boys!! U can tell that dennis is a poser!!


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

Both are great looking dogs, I especially like the one with white on his face


----------



## northeastborders (Nov 1, 2008)

great pics, I especially like Alfies face, but they're both stunning x


----------

